# Nervous with time crunching...



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Right so Erbsli may be beginning to call and I've not even picked her up yet!!(this weekend YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!) But I'm having no luck finding a stud so far. I've emailed some beauties but they are all busy or closed.  What do you do in this dilemma. I don't want to suppress her first calls I would like to breed her round her 2nd or 3rd call but will not want to wait any longer than that as could risk pyo. What do I do?? I'm going to discuss this fully with Dollycats this weekend but would be nice to get lots of ideas. She's a Silver Spotted with a lovely light backing so would like to breed her to similar or would it be possible to breed her with a brown with a lighter backing with silver in his pedigree? would also love to define her rosettes. Should i forfeit a classic litter just to keep her healthy and just go for any available healthy bengal stud and sell as pets then try for a more suitable one next time? oh dear i donno *panic*


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Have you asked the breeder of your girl for advice on a suitable stud? Ideally you want to find a boy not too closely related, and you need to know if there are likely to be any inherited problems in the lines. 
Silver is dominant so whatever colour boy you mate her to, you should get at least some silver kittens. 
I'd suggest contacting the breeder for advice in the first instance.



ErbslinTrouble said:


> Right so Erbsli may be beginning to call and I've not even picked her up yet!!(this weekend YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!) But I'm having no luck finding a stud so far. I've emailed some beauties but they are all busy or closed.  What do you do in this dilemma. I don't want to suppress her first calls I would like to breed her round her 2nd or 3rd call but will not want to wait any longer than that as could risk pyo. What do I do?? I'm going to discuss this fully with Dollycats this weekend but would be nice to get lots of ideas. She's a Silver Spotted with a lovely light backing so would like to breed her to similar or would it be possible to breed her with a brown with a lighter backing with silver in his pedigree? would also love to define her rosettes. Should i forfeit a classic litter just to keep her healthy and just go for any available healthy bengal stud and sell as pets then try for a more suitable one next time? oh dear i donno *panic*


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> Have you asked the breeder of your girl for advice on a suitable stud? Ideally you want to find a boy not too closely related, and you need to know if there are likely to be any inherited problems in the lines.
> Silver is dominant so whatever colour boy you mate her to, you should get at least some silver kittens.
> I'd suggest contacting the breeder for advice in the first instance.


as i mentioned previously in my original post I'm meeting with Dollycats and discussing it with them so that's off the check list!.. i just want some other advice from reputable and experienced breeders on here TOO! I'm aware of the dominant gene and I have contacted suitable studs but they are not options as they are closed or busy at this time.

I was just curious if anyone had any ideas that i hadn't already come up with


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Can I ask if this is your first cat in this breed or have you got neuered ones ?*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> Right so Erbsli may be beginning to call and I've not even picked her up yet!!(this weekend YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!) But I'm having no luck finding a stud so far. I've emailed some beauties but they are all busy or closed.  What do you do in this dilemma. I don't want to suppress her first calls I would like to breed her round her 2nd or 3rd call but will not want to wait any longer than that as could risk pyo. What do I do?? I'm going to discuss this fully with Dollycats this weekend but would be nice to get lots of ideas. She's a Silver Spotted with a lovely light backing so would like to breed her to similar or would it be possible to breed her with a brown with a lighter backing with silver in his pedigree? would also love to define her rosettes. Should i forfeit a classic litter just to keep her healthy and just go for any available healthy bengal stud and sell as pets then try for a more suitable one next time? oh dear i donno *panic*


Hi Steph

I would have thought Nicola would know of a breeder with a suitable stud for Erbsili. How old is the kit now? I dont mate mine until they are at least 12 months old and fully developed. Sounds like she has started calling very young. If you are lucky as well she may be one that doesnt call all year long and has a rest over the winter months. It wont harm though to plan and make arrangement for her future mating now however.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Same here Chrissy, I would never mate one of mine under a year old and any breeder I know would'nt, unless it was affecting the cats health so much that it was better to let them have a litter.*


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Steph

as you know I have Ersbli's sister Ruebli who has just had her 2nd call.
We've always planned to put her with our stud boy in the first instance as a test mating to see what colourings/markings & tarnish we get.
He was quite light coated when we got him but his colour has intensified as he's matured.
He's only just started working for us & we have kittens due around the 4th october, so he is still quite inexperienced!

I'll put my thinking cap on


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Surely this depends on the breed - in my breeds I'd be perfectly happy to mate a girl at 10 months or so, if she was a good size & weight and in good health. I don't have personal experience of Bengals, but as they're a "foreign" type breed I imagine they are similar to mine.



Selk67U2 said:


> *Same here Chrissy, I would never mate one of mine under a year old and any breeder I know would'nt, unless it was affecting the cats health so much that it was better to let them have a litter.*


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Same here Chrissy, I would never mate one of mine under a year old and any breeder I know would'nt, unless it was affecting the cats health so much that it was better to let them have a litter.*


yep i agree


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Well I was asking wether she'd had cats of this breed before. I personally would'nt let a first time owner breed straight away. I had mine 4 yr before I bred. Yes, you are always learning, that never stops, but IMO I think you need to have experience of the breed first.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*I think you need to learn about the breed and their pedigrees before you attemp any matings, *


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Well I was asking wether she'd had cats of this breed before. I personally would'nt let a first time owner breed straight away. I had mine 4 yr before I bred. Yes, you are always learning, that never stops, but IMO I think you need to have experience of the breed first.*


Yep same as with dogs i would not dream of buying a dog and have a litter straight away and i did loads of reserch before havin a litter...should not buy a pet just to breed from it


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

This might surprise some of you but the youngest I have bred a queen is 18 months old. My other queens even older than that, I have two queens at 2 and 3 who havent had a litter yet, and the one that is due her litter after the weekend is nearly 5 and it will only be her second litter. I have never experienced a pyo yet...........I must be lucky.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Angeli said:


> This might surprise some of you but the youngest I have bred a queen is 18 months old. My other queens even older than that, I have two queens at 2 and 3 who havent had a litter yet, and the one that is due her litter after the weekend is nearly 5 and it will only be her second litter. I have never experienced a pyo yet...........I must be lucky.


thats good to hear it sounds like you do things properly and not just breeding for the sake of it


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Hold your horses peeps, I am pretty sure ET already owns cats, so she may already have this breed... and even if she doesnt own this breed, call me naive if you like, but isnt a cat a cat?... you can see why I have moggies.

And as for buying a cat just to breed from it, isnt that what breeders do? When they buy a cat, they already know they are going to breed from it and they look for the specific requirements they want for their litters.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I must be missing something - who do you consider to be "breeding for the sake of it"?



cavrooney said:


> thats good to hear it sounds like you do things properly and not just breeding for the sake of it


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Ah but do your queens start calling at less than 6 months of age? This frequently happens with the foreign breeds. 
Most of my girls are over a year old before they have a litter, but earlier this year I mated a girl at just under 11 months of age - she had 6 healthy kittens, no problem. I retire my girls from breeding by the age of 5-6 yrs.



Angeli said:


> This might surprise some of you but the youngest I have bred a queen is 18 months old. My other queens even older than that, I have two queens at 2 and 3 who havent had a litter yet, and the one that is due her litter after the weekend is nearly 5 and it will only be her second litter. I have never experienced a pyo yet...........I must be lucky.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> I must be missing something - who do you consider to be "breeding for the sake of it"?


not aimed at you
just dont think you should buy a cat a want a litter straight away...why not wait a while?


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> not aimed at you
> just dont think you should buy a cat a want a litter straight away...why not wait a while?


Doesn't the amount of 'unsuccessful calls' a cat has increase risks of health problems and illnesses, including certain cancers?


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> Ah but do your queens start calling at less than 6 months of age? This frequently happens with the foreign breeds.
> Most of my girls are over a year old before they have a litter, but earlier this year I mated a girl at just under 11 months of age - she had 6 healthy kittens, no problem. I retire my girls from breeding by the age of 5-6 yrs.


No not that young. Mine have normally started at 11-12 months old. The queen who is the mother of my present litter who are 11 weeks old this weekend is 6, and comparing notes with her first litter, she is actually delivering her kittens quicker and easier than when she was 2.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

i have had cats all my life (29yrs) lived in a house with multiple cats most of the time. Worked with rescue queens that came off the streets and nursed them and their kittens back to health and saw them to happy homes at Battersea. I've got an aunt that breeds american shorthairs in the US and io have owned three Orientals, one Ocicat and one russian blue cross, the rest were all moggies. 8 in all counting Trouble(ocicat)! I have not owned a Bengal but I have cat sitted 4 for clients and worked with many working in the vets. I've also read a lot about them and spoken to owners and breeders. I think... just maybe... i might be ok to breed one. but i'm not an expert can anyone say if i can or can't or should or shouldn't based on my experience? All of my pets(Phoebe, who lives with my ex,Trouble and soon to be Erbsli) all have immediate 'free' yes 'free' access to a vets because that's one of the perks of working at a vets. I read daily The veterinary times and many other books and articles that come in. I'm up to date on all the latest treatments and ideas. I'm hoping I have everything I need really. But i'm sure i don't!! i'm really just looking for advice as to what to do and what works best for you lot. I have as an individual with a little extra time and money on my hands to bring in some new strengths and lines to this lovely breed The Bengal and help support those who are fighting to get the recognition they have worked for in breeding Silvers with the GCCF. I am not here to make money and i'm not here to live vicariously through my queen. I'm still very young and plan on only breeding for a benefit to the breed. I don't plan on breeding my queen more than 4 litters maybe not even 3 depending on how happy and healthy she is as a queen. I have seen some really pieces of work come in with their 'pedigree' kittens for sale and have had their queens have so many litters their queens have just gone to nothing and are so malnourished. I will not stand for that and I will not encourage it. I saved little Trouble from a breeder like that who chose to breed with a stud that was throwing crooked legs. I immediately had Trouble spayed and then reported the woman and her stud to the local Ocicat Club. 
please i'm only asking for ideas of what you do with your queens when they start to call and you've not found a stud yet. I'm not saying I have to breed her i might turn off all the lights and let her quiet down a bit for winter. I'm just asking from experience what you do and what would be best for her as an 10mth old on her first proper call. i will wait for at least 3 before i mate her. But i don't know what the time table is that I need to book her first stud from her first call. i don't know how these things work!! do i book at her first call or her 2nd or her 3rd?? or do i let her rest for the first year and what's the best way to do this if so with out risking Pyo.  

Thanks


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*My posts were'nt aimed at anybody in particular, I was just asking if ET had experience of the breed. The rest was just general not aimed at anyone.*



> call me naive if you like, but isnt a cat a cat?... you can see why I have moggies.
> 
> And as for buying a cat just to breed from it, isnt that what breeders do? When they buy a cat, they already know they are going to breed from it and they look for the specific requirements they want for their litters.


*No, I don't buy a cat "just to breed from it" They are our pets, also some I show. There have been times when kittens I thought would be nice to breed from have been neutered. They are not just moggies, each breed is different and requires different handling, also you need to know the problems which can arise genetically, you breed with the ones that are of the best type for the breed*


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

helz said:


> Doesn't the amount of 'unsuccessful calls' a cat has increase risks of health problems and illnesses, including certain cancers?


yes it does, at least according to the RCVS and the qualified veterinary surgeon i work for. which is why i'm asking what you lot do!?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*It does increase yes, it is a risk all breeders take having entire cats/dogs ect. Vigilance and knowing when your cat is not well, is a must. 2 of my Queens have had the needle to stop them calling as I refuse to breed them more than once a year. This can't be given to a Queen that has'nt had kittens though. It should only be given again after the Queen has had another litter, not each time the needle wears off.*


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> [* each breed is different and requires different handling, also you need to know the problems which can arise genetically, you breed with the ones that are of the best type for the breed*


Good point. I didn't think of that.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I think you may be mistaken about the Ocicat stud you mention - as an Ocicat breeder myself (since 2001) I think I know the one you mean, and very nasty rumours were spread by people involved with the breed club, totally without foundation and purely to discredit certain other breeders. Feel free to contact me privately if you want to.

Re. your girl - I would say that if she's in good health and is a good size and weight, you could mate her before she's a year old, if she is calling frequently. I speak from 18 yrs experience of breeding Burmese and Asians (precocious breeds!) I would say mating on the 2nd or 3rd call would be perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> yes it does, at least according to the RCVS and the qualified veterinary surgeon i work for. which is why i'm asking what you lot do!?


Erbsli the best thing to do is what you think is right for you and your cat. Everyone's circumstances is different and with breeding cats it's certainly not a case of 'one size fits all'.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *No, I don't buy a cat "just to breed from it" They are our pets, also some I show. There have been times when kittens I thought would be nice to breed from have been neutered. *


This is why I put the 'just' in inverted commers.


----------



## big blue betty (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Steph (AKA ErbslinTrouble) 

You didnt by any chance work in Daniel and Associates in Bridgwater did you?

xxxxx


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Personally I prefer to use ovarid to space out litters. The delvosterone injection has been known to stop queens from calling permanently and can also cause damage at the injection site. i use a minimal dose of ovarid as and when required. But it's not really a good idea to use it on a maiden queen, although I have done so in the past when they've started calling at less than 6 months.

[/I]


Selk67U2 said:


> *It does increase yes, it is a risk all breeders take having entire cats/dogs ect. Vigilance and knowing when your cat is not well, is a must. 2 of my Queens have had the needle to stop them calling as I refuse to breed them more than once a year. This can't be given to a Queen that has'nt had kittens though. It should only be given again after the Queen has had another litter, not each time the needle wears off.*


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

'please i'm only asking for ideas of what you do with your queens when they start to call and you've not found a stud yet. I'm not saying I have to breed her i might turn off all the lights and let her quiet down a bit for winter. I'm just asking from experience what you do and what would be best for her as an 10mth old on her first proper call. i will wait for at least 3 before i mate her. But i don't know what the time table is that I need to book her first stud from her first call. i don't know how these things work!! do i book at her first call or her 2nd or her 3rd?? or do i let her rest for the first year and what's the best way to do this if so with out risking Pyo'

I'm only on my first litter ET so not experienced, but if she is 10 mnths old now on her first call, she will probably be almost a yr old for her third call and that should be fine as long as she is well grown and healthy [which you all ready know]
It's a blessing I think if a cat can wait till 10 or 11 mnths for their first call, but not all do. My friend's Siamese Queen called at 4 mnths old.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Personally I prefer to use ovarid to space out litters. The delvosterone injection has been known to stop queens from calling permanently and can also cause damage at the injection site. i use a minimal dose of ovarid as and when required. But it's not really a good idea to use it on a maiden queen, although I have done so in the past when they've started calling at less than 6 months.


*I used overid on the one queen as she called at 5 month. It caused problems for her, so was stopped. I've not had any problems with the needle and my vet keeps very close eye on my cats and I was told of the risks. They have only had very small doses. *


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ive always found wendy (selk) friendy....and always offers great advice


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> * 2 of my Queens have had the needle to stop them calling as I refuse to breed them more than once a year. This can't be given to a Queen that has'nt had kittens though. It should only be given again after the Queen has had another litter, not each time the needle wears off.*


ah learned something new there.. hadn't asked that question!!! wasn't sure if it was ok to suppress on a new maiden queen i was assuming no but wasn't sure and i'm not back at work until tomorrow (holidaaayyy)  thanks for that Selk


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> I think you may be mistaken about the Ocicat stud you mention - as an Ocicat breeder myself (since 2001) I think I know the one you mean, and very nasty rumours were spread by people involved with the breed club, totally without foundation and purely to discredit certain other breeders. Feel free to contact me privately if you want to.
> 
> Re. your girl - I would say that if she's in good health and is a good size and weight, you could mate her before she's a year old, if she is calling frequently. I speak from 18 yrs experience of breeding Burmese and Asians (precocious breeds!) I would say mating on the 2nd or 3rd call would be perfectly acceptable.


i would love to pick your brain! will PM thanks


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Well I was asking wether she'd had cats of this breed before. I personally would'nt let a first time owner breed straight away. *


I would. I would regard myself as there to advise and help.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Angeli said:


> This might surprise some of you but the youngest I have bred a queen is 18 months old. My other queens even older than that, I have two queens at 2 and 3 who havent had a litter yet, and the one that is due her litter after the weekend is nearly 5 and it will only be her second litter. I have never experienced a pyo yet...........I must be lucky.


You could be - but I suspect also your Chinnies develop rather later than foreign types - what age do they typically call for the first time? My first generation Burmilla (5/8 chinchilla) was well over a year old.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> not aimed at you
> just dont think you should buy a cat a want a litter straight away...why not wait a while?


Because cats are not dogs and leaving them just to call simply makes them ill. That leaves the option of Ovarid, which some people don't trust (I use it) or mating earlier than some might prefer. With my first Burmese I had a litter born when the girl was nine months (yes I admit it was not intended but everything was fine)

Liz


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

lizward said:


> You could be - but I suspect also your Chinnies develop rather later than foreign types - what age do they typically call for the first time? My first generation Burmilla (5/8 chinchilla) was well over a year old.
> 
> Liz


They start at about a year old so yes they do develop later. With the pyo issue I dont think it's down to luck really, queens can still get it even though they have been mated and had litters.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> Right so Erbsli may be beginning to call and I've not even picked her up yet!!(this weekend YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!) But I'm having no luck finding a stud so far. I've emailed some beauties but they are all busy or closed.  What do you do in this dilemma. I don't want to suppress her first calls I would like to breed her round her 2nd or 3rd call but will not want to wait any longer than that as could risk pyo. What do I do?? I'm going to discuss this fully with Dollycats this weekend but would be nice to get lots of ideas. She's a Silver Spotted with a lovely light backing so would like to breed her to similar or would it be possible to breed her with a brown with a lighter backing with silver in his pedigree? would also love to define her rosettes. Should i forfeit a classic litter just to keep her healthy and just go for any available healthy bengal stud and sell as pets then try for a more suitable one next time? oh dear i donno *panic*


I don't know anything about this sort of thing I am afraid. All I would do in your shoes is to wait until I go and collect her at the weekend and speak with Dollycats. I am sure she can point you in the direction of the correct Stud.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I am closing this thread and will re-instate it when I have time to look at it properly 

tashi


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*This thread has now been looked at and re-opened.*


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *This thread has now been looked at and re-opened.*


cheers Wendy!!

i'm still nervous!!!  not found a stud yet and have spoken to the vet about the ovarid option vs. the jab and that it's not really an option until after she's had a litter. so now it's just down to finding her a stud! I have the option to go back to the breeder for one of their studs but that would just be to keep from risking pyo and keeping her healthy. we're not sure this stud would best suit her as he's not a silver and his markings wouldn't complement her.

what does everyone else do when it gets down to the wire? she's still not on her second call so we're waiting. i'm assuming the trip from Dorset has shaken her up a bit so might keep her quiet for a little while... but i doubt for long!!!

does anyone feed a pre natal diet before they breed? I know some queens go off their food. are there some things they prefer during this time you've found?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*I have gone through the threads and deleted ALL OFF TOPIC posts, *


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *It does increase yes, it is a risk all breeders take having entire cats/dogs ect. Vigilance and knowing when your cat is not well, is a must. 2 of my Queens have had the needle to stop them calling as I refuse to breed them more than once a year. This can't be given to a Queen that has'nt had kittens though. It should only be given again after the Queen has had another litter, not each time the needle wears off.*


i really like the idea of breeding her once a year twice at most but preferbly once a year. I would love to have kittens this xmas but i'm really having trouble finding a stud. I think i may just go back to Nicola unless i can find someone at the South Western show.

I know i have had some arguments on here and i am sorry i came accross the way i did. but i really hope i've not been black listed. i'm open to advice anytime and would love some ideas and some directions to a nice silver stud for my girl. i'm very new to this and would love someone to hold my hand!!! hahah


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*I no that the GCCF will only allow 3 litters to be registered in a 2year period.
but not sure about others *


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *I no that the GCCF will only allow 3 litters to be registered in a 2year period.
> but not sure about others *


i wasn't planning on breeding her very many times. certainly no more than four!! but probable only three tbh.


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hope this helps you Steph Bengal Cats Stud List, find a Stud for your Queen


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

There are soooo many bengals in this country there must be a stud out there some where.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I know i have had some arguments on here and i am sorry i came accross the way i did.


*Apology accepted. Not sure what to suggest. I have a girl who i'd dearly love to mate, but having not sold the last kitten, don't want to be left with more kittens I can't sell, due to the credit crunch She can't have the injection as she has'nt had a litter yet. I'm lucky as I have the choice of 2 excellent stud boys. 
I'm sure one of the Bengal breeders on here could help steer you to the right boy. I don't know anything about the genetics and colours of Bengals, so can't advise.*


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> Ah but do your queens start calling at less than 6 months of age? This frequently happens with the foreign breeds.
> Most of my girls are over a year old before they have a litter, but earlier this year I mated a girl at just under 11 months of age - she had 6 healthy kittens, no problem. I retire my girls from breeding by the age of 5-6 yrs.


Very true Naomi - my youngest burmese starting calling at 20 weeks old, she is now having her second call at only 24 weeks old. I guess it depends on the breed. At this rate she will be mated at 10 months old providing she is a good size and is healthy


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Apology accepted. Not sure what to suggest. I have a girl who i'd dearly love to mate, but having not sold the last kitten, don't want to be left with more kittens I can't sell, due to the credit crunch She can't have the injection as she has'nt had a litter yet. I'm lucky as I have the choice of 2 excellent stud boys.
> I'm sure one of the Bengal breeders on here could help steer you to the right boy. I don't know anything about the genetics and colours of Bengals, so can't advise.*


would you like me to put up a notice in the vets round here there are 4 of them for your lil one? if you send me the details via PM i can post some up for you


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

The GCCF guideline is at least 17 weeks between litters. All that happens is that you get a letter if you do have litters closer than this (no it hasn't happened to me but I know a few who've had a letter!)



rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *I no that the GCCF will only allow 3 litters to be registered in a 2year period.
> but not sure about others *


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> The GCCF guideline is at least 17 weeks between litters. All that happens is that you get a letter if you do have litters closer than this (no it hasn't happened to me but I know a few who've had a letter!)


When i rang them they said its not a rule, but its what they strongly reccommend - not that i am intending on doing so.
The 17 weeks is between birth dates - which personally i think is too short, unless you have a girl that would be better to breed because its causing her distress due to the constant calling.
I actually thought it was 19 weeks between litters, but i could have got it wrong. Either way its still too soon whether its 17 or 19 weeks.
I guess it depends on the circumstances and the breed.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *I no that the GCCF will only allow 3 litters to be registered in a 2year period.
> *


I don't think that's correct, I've certainly registered more than that from one queen before, and it appears nowhere on the rules.

Liz


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Sorry i put over a 3 year period and should of been 3 registerd litters over a 2 year period with gccf 

Queens must not have more than three litters in twenty-four months except with the prior written approval of a veterinarian

A queen, which requires repeated caesarean sections, must not be used for further breeding.

A queen may not be allowed to be mated by a second male within 3 weeks of the previous mating. *


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Surely that's a FIFe rule, not GCCF? GCCF have no rules regarding spacing of litters. They only *recommend* a minimum of 17 weeks between litters, and I doubt very much that many breeders would want a queen to have litters that close together anyway.


rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Sorry i put over a 3 year period and should of been 3 registerd litters over a 2 year period with gccf
> 
> Queens must not have more than three litters in twenty-four months except with the prior written approval of a veterinarian
> 
> ...


----------

